# Official Apple/iPod solution



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/ipod/bmw/ :thumbup:


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

At the bottom of that page in small print: "Not available on vehicles with navigation system, CD changer, DSP cassette player or satellite radio" :thumbdwn:


----------



## ATL 330i (Dec 21, 2001)

gfeiner said:


> At the bottom of that page in small print: "Not available on vehicles with navigation system, CD changer, DSP cassette player or satellite radio" :thumbdwn:


Grrr (2002 330i with CD changer). And only 3G iPods too. My 2G 20Gb iPod has worked wonderfully, no reason to replace.

Ah well, at least some bimmer owners will be able to use.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

things that suck about this...

1) 2002+ model years
2) adapter costs $149 + 1 hour of install time ($80?)... total is $229, excl. iPod


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Still cheaper than the Icelink. But, alteast the icelink can be used on 2001 and earlier cars. I have a hunch that the external input jack on the 2002+ stereos is an I-bus input. If this is true, than in theory this BMW/Apple adapter could be used on older cars by buying some sort of extension cable to reach from the CD changer hookup in the trunk to the ipod. If this can be done, I think it might be preferable to the Icelink, since its cheaper and allows rudimentary selection of playlists via the headunit.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Interesting. You're limited to five playlists plus "all tracks", so it's obviously using CD changer emulation (six disks = six playlists). I guess basically all this would add over the various homegrown solutions floating around is that you'd be able to track skip with the steering wheel controls, select from the subset of playlists, and turn randomizing on and off. Is that worth the price? Hmmm... On the downside, having the iPod in the glove compartment would kill the ability to see track titles and artists.


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got the Aux-in and a 20gb nomad zen right now...I would love to have steering wheel control of the tracks, but I can't justify $628 for the adapter plus a new 20gb ipod. Shucks.


----------



## ATL 330i (Dec 21, 2001)

gfeiner said:


> At the bottom of that page in small print: "Not available on vehicles with navigation system, CD changer, DSP cassette player or satellite radio" :thumbdwn:


Sorry to requote, but there is an interesting comment about the CD Changer:

"To install the ipod adapter in vehicles equipped with a cd changer, simply disconnect the cd changer and replace it with the ipod adapter".

My changer is in the trunk. Does that mean that the ipod would also need to be located in the trunk, or does the kit+installation mean they run a cable fro,m the ibus in the trunk to the glove box?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Why would it HAVE to go in the glove box? You could probably put it on a dash mount or in your arm rest instead.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Why would it HAVE to go in the glove box? You could probably put it on a dash mount or in your arm rest instead.


Agreed. Unless it taps into the power at the glove box flashlight. I'd run it under the center console to the coinbox area.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

Soupcan325i said:


> I've got the Aux-in and a 20gb nomad zen right now...I would love to have steering wheel control of the tracks, but I can't justify $628 for the adapter plus a new 20gb ipod. Shucks.


I totally agree. All I'd be missing is the steering wheel control and the ignition on/off feature. But then I can play any iPod, MP3 player or even walkman with the aux-in kit vs just the iPod with the new kit.

BTW, I can hook up my laptop to the aux-in and play movies in my car.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ATL 330i said:


> Sorry to requote, but there is an interesting comment about the CD Changer:
> 
> "To install the ipod adapter in vehicles equipped with a cd changer, simply disconnect the cd changer and replace it with the ipod adapter".


Now that's a very professional solution


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Now that's a very professional solution


No kidding. I wonder why it doesn't go aux in. Is that jack have a different set of pins?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> No kidding. I wonder why it doesn't go aux in. Is that jack have a different set of pins?


I hate to say I Told You So to the people who thought this was going to be some bitchin solution, but...

:slap:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I hate to say I Told You So to the people who thought this was going to be some bitchin solution, but...
> 
> :slap:


 It's totally bitchin' for me.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I have to say that the ICELink, with all its issues kicks this thing's butt...

Especially if they actually produce this:









according to one guy there, it'll be out sometime in the fall/winter as an add on to the existing icelink 1.1.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I hate to say I Told You So to the people who thought this was going to be some bitchin solution, but...
> 
> :slap:


Is it just me or does anyone else think this is sort of half-assed because you must disconnect the CD changer if you have it?

I mean, sure... some can argue that if you have the iPod interface with the iPod, you don't need a CD changer anymore.

But c'mon... it seems kind of lame to take away functionality on one side to allow functionality on the other.

If it could use the Aux-In input AND still be controlled by the steeringwheel buttons... THAT would be pretty cool IMO.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

JPinTO said:


> Why would it HAVE to go in the glove box? You could probably put it on a dash mount or in your arm rest instead.


The glove box solution is really a liability/safety issue. They didn't want the iPod flying around in an accident and killing or injuring someone nor have it mounted in places that inconvenience or distracts the driver.


----------



## kbs (Jun 5, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I have to say that the ICELink, with all its issues kicks this thing's butt...
> 
> Especially if they actually produce this:
> 
> ...


Any more info on this? I've been holding out for a solution that shows the tracks, so I could hide the ipod away somewhere.

(Also, since I've got NAV the new BMW system is no good for me apparently.)

Alpine is hopefully still coming out with their own Ai-NET ipod adapter that they announced in January.

What would happen if you conneected that to your BMW with the AiNet/Ibus adapter people have been using to attatch the Alpine mp3 CDchanger?


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

nickeltong said:


> The glove box solution is really a liability/safety issue. They didn't want the iPod flying around in an accident and killing or injuring someone nor have it mounted in places that inconvenience or distracts the driver.


Yeah, but you just know that someone's going to cause an accident fumbling for his ipodin the glovebox. :tsk:


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Pete Teoh said:


> :dunno:


My mistake! :yikes:

Post has been edited.


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We are working on a solution on displaying the track name on the radio at this time.


Will your solution work if you have the OEM Sirius installed?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

TKrotchko said:


> Will your solution work if you have the OEM Sirius installed?


Using our I11_BMW_T ice>Link Trunk Mount kit goes in directly from the trunk and will work for your application. Using the Trunk mount kit will require routing the ice>Link cable to the front of the car - this can be easily done in under 60 minutes. All wiring is included with the kit for a painless install.

It seems that BMW has used the empty molex sockets on the radio side which prevents our radio-mount kits from working properly, unless the socket pins are removed from the old harness and installed into the new one.

Rather than go through all this trouble - it would be easier to order the trunk kit, allowing the iPod and your Sirius to work together - seamlessly.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It seems that BMW has used the empty molex sockets on the radio side which prevents our radio-mount kits from working properly, unless the socket pins are removed from the old harness and installed into the new one.
> 
> Rather than go through all this trouble - it would be easier to order the trunk kit, allowing the iPod and your Sirius to work together - seamlessly.


Hi Tom, is the molex socket problem unique to the Sirius?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

nickeltong said:


> Hi Tom, is the molex socket problem unique to the Sirius?


It's unconfirmed, since I have only seen a couple of vehicles with Sirius.

The same Molex connector is used, the empty pins are used to connect the Sirius interface.


----------



## X5-Mike (Jul 14, 2004)

*Ice-Link Manual*

Tom,

I tried to download the users manual from your website without success. Is it possible to get a copy?

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Sure - does your X5 have DSP or Standard Audio?


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's unconfirmed, since I have only seen a couple of vehicles with Sirius.
> 
> The same Molex connector is used, the empty pins are used to connect the Sirius interface.


Sorry Tom, what I meant to ask you was whether other head units (namely the Business radio) will encounter the same molex connector problem.

I am just hoping to avoid the trunk if I can.


----------



## X5-Mike (Jul 14, 2004)

*ICE-Link Users Manual*



[email protected] said:


> Sure - does your X5 have DSP or Standard Audio?


Tom,

It is standard audio.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

X5-Mike said:


> Tom,
> 
> It is standard audio.
> 
> ...


Mike,

The attachment is too large (775K) for the forum - please PM me your email address and I will send you a copy.


----------



## ShniGW (Jan 22, 2004)

Just to add my two cents:

1) I had to return my IceLink as I could not get it to work in my car. It would charge the Ipod, and sound would barely come out. Dension actually sent me some replacement parts, but those didn't fix it. Very frustrating to have to return it.

2) BMW has my ipod connection kit on hold for me to pick up. I am going to try to install myself. Does anyone know anything about the install? Trunk or in-dash?

3) I'm concerned that the IceLink is still the better choice, as I like the display of the Ipod. Too bad I couldn't get it to work. 

Tom...any solutions/suggestions? Feel free to PM me if you'd like.

Thanks.
Lee


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

ShniGW said:


> Just to add my two cents:
> 
> 1) I had to return my IceLink as I could not get it to work in my car. It would charge the Ipod, and sound would barely come out. Dension actually sent me some replacement parts, but those didn't fix it. Very frustrating to have to return it.
> 
> ...


Lee,

I'll post here on the forum in case someone is having similiar problems with their unit.

It seems the gain was set at it's lowest setting by your description. Do you still have the kit? If so - let's alter the gain settings:

This is done by pressing CD 6 on the MID and using the steering wheel controls to adjust the gain. There are 4 different outputs for your gain settings. Simply press the top arrow 3 times to move to setting #4.

Also, if your iPod was not at version 2.2 on the firmware - this could contribute to the problem.

The BMW kits are usually 99% problem-free - I am amazed you had problems with the kit.

If you have any further questions on tech - feel free to talk to me @ x115 or my senior tech for assistance - I will be more than happy to help.


----------



## ShniGW (Jan 22, 2004)

Tom,
Unfortunately, I have already sent it back. However, I would be interested in getting it again. I spoke with your tech department several times, and the gain problem was never mentioned.

Do you know anything about the BMW solution? How does the install compare to the IceLink?

Thanks.
Lee


[email protected] said:


> Lee,
> 
> I'll post here on the forum in case someone is having similiar problems with their unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

ShniGW said:


> Tom,
> Unfortunately, I have already sent it back. However, I would be interested in getting it again. I spoke with your tech department several times, and the gain problem was never mentioned.
> 
> Do you know anything about the BMW solution? How does the install compare to the IceLink?
> ...


No problem - contact me directly @ x115 to re-order the kit and I will take care of the shipping myself - personally.

As for your Apple/BMW comparision, let see what we can come up with. Both kits have identical features - the ice>Link offers a little more, but the Apple/BMW kit is less expensive.

Let's go over five of the biggest features which will usually sway buyers from one kit to the other:

*Apple/BMW Solution:* Offered for MY2002+ 3-series, Z4, X5 and X3 vehicles - *excluding* NAV and Sirius-equipped models. 
*Dension ice>Link:* Offered for *ALL* MY1997+ BMW vehicles, excluding e60/e65 series (fiber optics)

*Apple/BMW Solution:* Offers 5 playlists on the MID, the 6th "playlist" plays the entire iPod. 
*Dension ice>Link:* Offers unlimited playlists, retaining "On the Go" control and MP3 rating options.

*Apple/BMW Solution:* With the dock connector - offers placement into the glove compartment for your iPod, hiding from view.
*Dension ice>Link:* Offers (2) mounting solutions - Our most popular Active Cradle solution which places the iPod in plain view and houses the iPod, allowing for view of the ID3 Tags. We also offer a docking cable for those who want a more stealth install.

*Apple/BMW Solution:* Allows for control of the iPod using the steering wheel/radio controls, allowing for Fast Forward/Rewind, Preview/Advance Track and Volume Control while charging the iPod. 
*Dension ice>Link:* Allows same features of the BMW/Apple kit. Also commands the iPod to power down to "sleep" mode when in AM/FM mode and pauses the MP3 in play only to resume when CD mode is selected again.

*Apple/BMW Solution:* The iPod is placed into a "diagnostic" mode in order to offer the 6 playlists on the MID, showing the BMW logo on the display. All navigation and display features are locked out of the iPod, limiting use to only 6 playlists while driving.
*Dension ice>Link:* The iPod is in full-function mode, allowing for navigation via radio/steering wheel controls or via iPod. This allows for "On The Go" playlist creation on the iPod and ratings of MP3s that are playing. This is a *huge* benefit while in the car for creating playlists while not connected to a computer!

The comparisons can go all day long, it depends on how nitpicky you want to be - The BMW/Apple kit is on backorder, requires installation from BMW, etc. - but this does not explain the features in comparison of the Dension & the BMW/Apple kits.

Simply put - it's best to do your homework and see what people are happiest with. Some are perfectly fine with the BMW/Apple kit and it's features, while we have people who have worked with the Dension kit and would never look at another product again.

The Dension kit offers quite a bit more features - isn't that why we bought our BMWs? Because we wanted more than "just a car"? :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> No problem - contact me directly @ x115 to re-order the kit and I will take care of the shipping myself - personally.
> 
> As for your Apple/BMW comparision, let see what we can come up with. Both kits have identical features - the ice>Link offers a little more, but the Apple/BMW kit is less expensive.
> 
> ...


Tom--

INteresting comparison. Regarding controlling the ipod from the headunit, it could be nice to offer a choice maybe via a switch on the adapter? Also, there are other interfaces which make much more clever use of the 1-6 buttons. Once you add the ability to display song titles on the head unit, you could have:
button 1: next playlist
button 2: prev playlist
button 3: first playlist
button 4: playlist
etc..
what about using one of the phone buttons on the steering wheel to let you choose the next playlist? Or, you could do this when the next/ prev track button was held for more than 1 second. Anyway, I"m sure there are lots of creative ways to use the existing head unit and stereo buttons to navigate the ipod. I'm surprised BMW and Apple were so unimaginative w/ their literal interpretation of the 1-6 buttons. What do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

robg said:


> Tom--
> 
> INteresting comparison. Regarding controlling the ipod from the headunit, it could be nice to offer a choice maybe via a switch on the adapter? Also, there are other interfaces which make much more clever use of the 1-6 buttons. Once you add the ability to display song titles on the head unit, you could have:
> button 1: next playlist
> ...


There are many things you can do with the BMW's IBUS, it really depends on the R&D that's involved and making a kit that is affordable, yet competitive.

We do not want to offer a kit that is too complex to use - the iPod is simple in design and easy to use. We opted for the same in our ice>Link. We were the first to offer iPod integration for the BMW (for some odd reason, BMW claims they are on the ipodyourbmw.com...  ) and feel we have revolutionized the way the iPod will interface with your BMW.

I don't feel that Apple/BMW was unimaginative with their kit - just in a rush to get a share in the marketplace.

Keep in mind - the ice>Link is only v1.1 - we have quite a few suprises up our sleeve (we have already disclosed ID3 Tag info and Album art on the NAV screen as one) that are currently in development!


----------



## ShniGW (Jan 22, 2004)

Tom,

I will be contacting you tomorrow. Also, when you come out with future upgrades (i.e. ID3 tags on the display), what are the options for current IceLink Users. Will there be a free upgrade? Or we talking some sort of fee upgrade.

Thanks,
Lee



[email protected] said:


> There are many things you can do with the BMW's IBUS, it really depends on the R&D that's involved and making a kit that is affordable, yet competitive.
> 
> We do not want to offer a kit that is too complex to use - the iPod is simple in design and easy to use. We opted for the same in our ice>Link. We were the first to offer iPod integration for the BMW (for some odd reason, BMW claims they are on the ipodyourbmw.com...  ) and feel we have revolutionized the way the iPod will interface with your BMW.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> There are many things you can do with the BMW's IBUS, it really depends on the R&D that's involved and making a kit that is affordable, yet competitive.
> 
> We do not want to offer a kit that is too complex to use - the iPod is simple in design and easy to use. We opted for the same in our ice>Link. We were the first to offer iPod integration for the BMW (for some odd reason, BMW claims they are on the ipodyourbmw.com...  ) and feel we have revolutionized the way the iPod will interface with your BMW.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Tom-- I'm anxiously waiting for some of these improvements before I jump in (as are many others I'm sure). I do think it would atleast be worthwhile to have a next/prev playlist function (maybe w/ a long click of the track button). YOu could offer a different "advanced" product and keep the existing one as the "simple" version. Anyway, I don't think a clever navigation system using the headunit and/or steering buttons would increase the complexity too much, and would make the integration w/ the car even more enticing. SInce you already have the hardware/software expertise to capture ibus commnands, it should require little additional R&D to add some interesting navigation features! I'm sure you're aware of it, but this site has a lot of good, free info on Ibus:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/HackTheIBus/
As a "pie in the sky" geeky suggestion, it would be nice if you offered a version of your adapters as a sort of "programmable adapter" that would let someone map various IBUS control input signals to various Ipod functions. :thumbup:

Also, since Apple and BMW have now entered this market and are sure to be the "de-facto" choice for many, why not position yourselves as more of an "advanced" product with more features. Let them do the straight-forward "plug and play" stuff, and you guys could do some more imaginitve things.

If not, I'll just have to find the time to get involved with the people on that yahoo group and figure out how to build such an adapter. :eeps: The IBUS part is relatively easy-- there's a lot fo documentation on it. Its the interface to the ipod that is more of a mystery (and not really documented anywhere).


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The Dension kit offers quite a bit more features - isn't that why we bought our BMWs? Because we wanted more than "just a car"? :thumbup:


I bought a BMW because of its style and how it performs not because it offers more features. I bought an iPod for the same reason. So, I would also choose an adapter also based on how it performs and the way it integrates with the car. IMO, for example, having the iPod in a cradle mounted to the console is fugly. Imagine having an iPod mounted in a cradle attached to the console, next to a cell phone also mounted in a cradle to the other side of the console, plus a GPS screen on top of the console. That's basically what one would have if you use cradle solutions.

I have considered the iceLink, but I decided against purchasing it because I seems that it's less integrated than the BMW solution since it doesn't allow playlist selection from the stereo or steering wheel controls, and it costs more. I might be wrong as I can't figure out what exactly the iceLink can and can't do based on the information on your web site. 
If the iPod is mounted hidden (e.g. glovebox or trunk), how do you select playlists?


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

marcio said:


> I bought a BMW because of its style and how it performs not because it offers more features. I bought an iPod for the same reason. So, I would also choose an adapter also based on how it performs and the way it integrates with the car. IMO, for example, having the iPod in a cradle mounted to the console is fugly. Imagine having an iPod mounted in a cradle attached to the console, next to a cell phone also mounted in a cradle to the other side of the console, plus a GPS screen on top of the console. That's basically what one would have if you use cradle solutions.
> 
> I have considered the iceLink, but I decided against purchasing it because I seems that it's less integrated than the BMW solution since it doesn't allow playlist selection from the stereo or steering wheel controls, and it costs more. I might be wrong as I can't figure out what exactly the iceLink can and can't do based on the information on your web site.
> If the iPod is mounted hidden (e.g. glovebox or trunk), how do you select playlists?


The dension is definately NOT less integrated than the ipodyourbmw. I agree with Tom on this point: Why would you want to limit your iPod to 5 playlists - Not just ANY playlists but specific playlists called BMW1, BMW2, BMW3, BMW4 and BMW5. This turns your iPod into a glorified CD Changer. The irony of that is that BMW finally gives you a CD changer where it belongs - in the glove box :rofl: .
The whole point of iPod is having ALL YOUR MUSIC WITH YOU IN AN EASY TO ACCESS INTERFACE. With Dension, you still have it, with ipodyourbmw you don't - it's that simple.

Also, if your iPod is hanging out in your glovebox make sure it's secured otherwise it's going to bounce all over the place and it's going to get all scratched up.


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

You are talking about more features not more integration. There's a difference.

To me, the more that can be done using the car interface *and* the more it looks like it came that way from the factory, the more integrated it is. By your idea of integration, the BMW aux-in solution for $40 plus a powered-cradle is a fully integrated solution since you have access to all the features of the iPod. There is no need to buy anything more expensive then. 

If you compare it to cell phones, which have been around longer and many of of us have used different solutions, more integrated solutions like BMW bluetooth don't require you to use the phone interface or require to have the phone mounted at eye view so that you can look at the tiny phone display to operate it. You won't have all the phone capabilities, like Nokia's quick phonebook search, but most people don't need all the phone features while driving. For example, I don't need to be able to add/edit phone numbers in the phone's phonebook while I'm driving. It's like the "On the go" feature that is being touted as a huge advantage. I don't see it. As most people don't need to add/edit phone numbers while driving, I also don't see why most people would need to edit playlists while driving. It seems to me like it'd be very distracting and get you into an accident. 

I'm not defending the BMW/Apple solution as it's not great either as it has two shortcomings: 1. no feedback, i.e. it doesn't display the song name in the stereo display. 2. limit playlist capability, e.g. there could be a way to go through all the playlists on the iPod using the stereo controls instead of being limited to the 5 BMW playlists. But the iceLink can't do that either. If it could, its price would be justified and I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

marcio said:


> You are talking about more features not more integration. There's a difference.
> 
> To me, the more that can be done using the car interface *and* the more it looks like it came that way from the factory, the more integrated it is. By your idea of integration, the BMW aux-in solution for $40 plus a powered-cradle is a fully integrated solution since you have access to all the features of the iPod. There is no need to buy anything more expensive then.
> 
> ...


Marcio, you're going to make me take pictures, aren't you? 

"Integration" may be left up to the imagination. I'll take pictures today and if you don't agree that my iPod is well integrated then :dunno:. But I'll tell you now that my 'integration' is F A R from a $40 aux in solution.

Your argument about editing playlists is misguided. On my iPod I have over 40 playlists. If i were to reallocate these into 5 playlists how in the world will I ever remember what "track 43" on playlist "bmw2" is? The track information on both the solutions is pretty much useless with BMW's being a little better. Nobody edits their playlists in the car but if I want to switch from one playlist to another I can dismount my iPod at a traffic light and select whatever playlist I want and remount it.

If I'm on a highway on a long drive by myself I'll pull over, select whatever playlist I want and keep going. You shouldn't play with your iPod while you drive, the screen and the font are too small and it's too distracting. BMW considered this and they came up with their method of solving the problem. What they failed to consider is the manner in which iTunes is designed. For example, I can create 25 large playlists and before I start driving, I can select any playlist I want and enjoy my music. If I really like one playlist I but I'm tired of listening to it I can just ignore it. With BMW's solution if I get tired of listening to a playlist I have to go to my computer create a new playlist back up the BMW playlist that I'm sick of to it (in case I want to restore it back)and repopulate the BMW playlist with new music. If I'm driving along 2 months later and I get the urge to listen to that playlist that I was backed up 2 months earlier I CAN'T. With Dension, I can listen to anything I want and I can traverse a playlist with the steering wheel controls.

It's your choice and it's your money but if you buy the BMW product, that's what you get. Dension's products are firmware upgradeable so if Apple comes out with new software releases for iPod, Dension can firmware them into their iceLinks. With BMW, you can't.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

marcio said:


> You are talking about more features not more integration. There's a difference.
> 
> To me, the more that can be done using the car interface *and* the more it looks like it came that way from the factory, the more integrated it is. By your idea of integration, the BMW aux-in solution for $40 plus a powered-cradle is a fully integrated solution since you have access to all the features of the iPod. There is no need to buy anything more expensive then.
> 
> ...


Agree. Neither of these solutions is compelling enough in their current forms. As soon as one of them atleast:
-displays playlist/song name on the head unit (Which it sounds ike Dension is working on)
-lets you atleat browse forward/backwards through all your playlists.

I actually agree more with the Apple/BMW philosphy of hiding the ipod-- it should be integrated enough that you can do what you need to do without using the actual ipod. The problem is that their current solution doesn't go far enough.

I have a feeeling that a smaller company like Dension can move faster and add the necessar features to make this compelling.. I also have a gut feeling that the next generation interface from Apple/BMW will do a lot more, but it will only work with MOST bus vehicles (e65,60,90).


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

shabbaman said:


> "Integration" may be left up to the imagination.
> I'll take pictures today and if you don't agree that my iPod is well integrated then :dunno:. But I'll tell you now that my 'integration' is F A R from a $40 aux in solution.


You are still talking features (and iPod features) while I'm talking integration. I'm looking forward to see your solution. I don't know about imagination. A well integrated solution should look like it could've come that way from the BMW factory.


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind - the ice>Link is only v1.1 - we have quite a few suprises up our sleeve (we have already disclosed ID3 Tag info and Album art on the NAV screen as one) that are currently in development!


Sounds interesting. I have an '02 with an '04 head unit (non-Nav), and I've added the OEM Sirius radio. I'd really like to add the iPod as well and I was wondering:

1) Will yours work with the OEM Sirius adapter?
2) Can you push artist/track/album or something to the radio (non-Nav) display? (to me, this is a killer feature)
3) I think you said you work with the steering wheel controls
4) Can it be installed in such a way that it doesn't bugger the interior?
5) You say icelink is just at v1.1. Are you implying that the existing units can be field upgraded? Or are you saying wait until new features are added and then buy it?

These are probably repeates of stuff you've answered a million times before, but I'm curious. Thanks very much.

--Tom


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

2) Can you push artist/track/album or something to the radio (non-Nav) display? (to me, this is a killer feature

Agree-- that would be a great feature. Tom has said that they were working on ths for non-nav displays as well. THis has already been done by members of this yahoo gorup:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/HackTheIBus/

But using a different MP3 player- an Archose Jukebox.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

marcio said:


> You are still talking features (and iPod features) while I'm talking integration. I'm looking forward to see your solution. I don't know about imagination. A well integrated solution should look like it could've come that way from the BMW factory.


Marcio, this is what I'm talking about.
My iPod install


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

shabbaman said:


> Marcio, this is what I'm talking about.
> My iPod install


Very Nice. I am officially envious.


----------



## ShniGW (Jan 22, 2004)

TKrotchko said:


> Very Nice. I am officially envious.


Was that done in an X5? I would love to do something like that in my 325. Any tips, etc?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

marcio said:


> I bought a BMW because of its style and how it performs not because it offers more features. I bought an iPod for the same reason. So, I would also choose an adapter also based on how it performs and the way it integrates with the car. IMO, for example, having the iPod in a cradle mounted to the console is fugly. Imagine having an iPod mounted in a cradle attached to the console, next to a cell phone also mounted in a cradle to the other side of the console, plus a GPS screen on top of the console. That's basically what one would have if you use cradle solutions.
> 
> I have considered the iceLink, but I decided against purchasing it because I seems that it's less integrated than the BMW solution since it doesn't allow playlist selection from the stereo or steering wheel controls, and it costs more. I might be wrong as I can't figure out what exactly the iceLink can and can't do based on the information on your web site.
> If the iPod is mounted hidden (e.g. glovebox or trunk), how do you select playlists?


Playlists are selected with the iPod using the ice>Link. Once the particular playlist is "loaded", you can take control over the playlist using the steering wheel/radio controls

We decided not to offer playlist control from the radio since it seriously limits the iPod functionability. IMHO, limiting the iPod to only 5 playlists (playing the entire iPod is not considered a playlist) with 5000+ songs on the unit makes it too hard to find a particular song - especially while driving.

I personally like how the cradle is designed, but I cannot speak for everyone, this is why we offer the docking cable solution also. I agree, if you have multiple mounts for other peripherals it tends to look overcrowded in the cabin area - this is up for you to decide upon before purchasing. Like any part of the modification process of your BMW - careful planning pays off in the end.

One of our customers even took it upon himself to modify the Active Cradle in order to integrate it into the euro armrest - this may just be what you are looking for:

_pictures courtesy of Hark in e46fanatics.com_










































hopefully, this will generate a few ideas on mounting solutions


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

TKrotchko said:


> Sounds interesting. I have an '02 with an '04 head unit (non-Nav), and I've added the OEM Sirius radio. I'd really like to add the iPod as well and I was wondering:
> 
> 1) Will yours work with the OEM Sirius adapter?
> 2) Can you push artist/track/album or something to the radio (non-Nav) display? (to me, this is a killer feature)
> ...


Not a problem, I'm glad to help.

1) As long as the wiring was retained in the trunk (more than likely), you can use that interface and still retain the Sirius with the ice>Link.

2) We are working on the ID3 Tag info being displayed on the NAV Screen first, since the screen is pretty much already there. As for non-NAV vehicles - we are working on a display that will knock your socks off. Keeping in compliance with our NDA with our manfactuers, I cannot disclose any additional information as of yet.

3) Steering Wheel controls are functional - yes

4) You can opt for the docking cable or if you really want to get creative - a few people have opted for the euro armrest tray and installed the iPod in that location. See my previous post for pictures.

5) With all Dension products, everything is upgradable one time or another. Purchasing the kit now will not leave you "out in the cold" as new features are introduced.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> 2) We are working on the ID3 Tag info being displayed on the NAV Screen first, since the screen is pretty much already there. As for non-NAV vehicles - we are working on a display that will knock your socks off. Keeping in compliance with our NDA with our manfactuers, I cannot disclose any additional information as of yet.


Cool. I hope this means that you will be able to display info in the std radio LCD, and not have to install a 3r party screen.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

robg said:


> Cool. I hope this means that you will be able to display info in the std radio LCD, and not have to install a 3r party screen.


We've been into the iBUS before - not a problem:










It's a work in progress!


----------



## ywu (May 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 2) As for non-NAV vehicles - we are working on a display that will knock your socks off. Keeping in compliance with our NDA with our manfactuers, I cannot disclose any additional information as of yet.


Man, talk about wheting our appetites! I hope that it comes soon!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We've been into the iBUS before - not a problem:
> 
> It's a work in progress!


Cool! Glad to see that. Can't wait!


----------



## ShniGW (Jan 22, 2004)

Tom,
In the past, what have the upgrade options been? Is it a discounted price? 50%, 25%?

Thanks.
Lee

Also, I will be calling you today. I never had a chance the other day like I had mentioned previously.


----------



## Houlicat (Jul 27, 2004)

I personally like the simplicity and absence of need for direct input to the ipod itself that the BMW solution provides. I have a 2001 3 series and Apple-BMW say that their system only works on 2002 or newer. Does anyone know if it's possible to use their adaptor meant for the glovebox in the trunk on my 2001. Their system doesn't require that i actually handle the ipod so i'm fine with having it in the trunk. Also an i correct that currently the apple-BMW system displayes the trak name on my "business cd" unit, but the dennison does not?

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

ShniGW said:


> Tom,
> In the past, what have the upgrade options been? Is it a discounted price? 50%, 25%?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


The upgrades have been at a discounted rate. For example, the v1.0-v1.1 upgrade was at $99 in comparison to a new $219-$239 kit.

Firmware updates in the past have always been at no charge.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Houlicat said:


> I personally like the simplicity and absence of need for direct input to the ipod itself that the BMW solution provides. I have a 2001 3 series and Apple-BMW say that their system only works on 2002 or newer. Does anyone know if it's possible to use their adaptor meant for the glovebox in the trunk on my 2001. Their system doesn't require that i actually handle the ipod so i'm fine with having it in the trunk. Also an i correct that currently the apple-BMW system displayes the trak name on my "business cd" unit, but the dennison does not?
> 
> thanks


No, neither of them display track info on the head unit. Apparently, Dension is working on this (Scroll up in this thread). I'm surprised that Apple/BMW didn't do this right off the bat--especially considering that their solution hides the ipod. And, its been done by several "hackers" w/ other MP3 players.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Houlicat said:


> I personally like the simplicity and absence of need for direct input to the ipod itself that the BMW solution provides. I have a 2001 3 series and Apple-BMW say that their system only works on 2002 or newer. Does anyone know if it's possible to use their adaptor meant for the glovebox in the trunk on my 2001. Their system doesn't require that i actually handle the ipod so i'm fine with having it in the trunk. Also an i correct that currently the apple-BMW system displayes the trak name on my "business cd" unit, but the dennison does not?
> 
> thanks


The BMW/Apple kit requires the iPod be placed in the glovebox. It will also not be applicable for MY2001 BMWs.

We have a trunk mounted ice>Link that will work for your e46 and do exactly what you need, but requires the playlist be selected via iPod - not on the dash.

As for track names - the BMW/Apple kit displays "Track 01" and so forth on the MID. The Dension will be fixed at "CD 1-01" and continue from that point.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> As for track names - the BMW/Apple kit displays "Track 01" and so forth on the MID. The Dension will be fixed at "CD 1-01" and continue from that point.


Interesting. Didn't realize that hte BMW/Apple kit says "track 01". If they bothered to do that (as opposed to pretending its a CD changer), why not just display the actual track name?


----------



## Houlicat (Jul 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The BMW/Apple kit requires the iPod be placed in the glovebox. It will also not be applicable for MY2001 BMWs.
> 
> We have a trunk mounted ice>Link that will work for your e46 and do exactly what you need, but requires the playlist be selected via iPod - not on the dash.
> 
> So tom, how feasible is it to have my ipod in the trunk with the dennison unit? would i need to open the trunk every time i got in the car and select a playlist?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Houlicat said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > The BMW/Apple kit requires the iPod be placed in the glovebox. It will also not be applicable for MY2001 BMWs.
> ...


----------



## tonysf (May 11, 2004)

*Dension + NAV?*

Tom, Thanks for the useful information. I read all the threads, but still is not clear to me: can I use the Dension icelink, even if I have the NAV system?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

tonysf said:


> Tom, Thanks for the useful information. I read all the threads, but still is not clear to me: can I use the Dension icelink, even if I have the NAV system?
> Thanks!


The ice>Link will work flawlessly with NAV systems. Not a problem.


----------



## ShniGW (Jan 22, 2004)

Just an update on my install....

I got my second IceLink in the mail today. Interestingly enough, it was sent with a completely different trunk adapter than the previous two adapters Dension had sent. This one has RCA cables attached to it....go figure. Also, I was hoping to try out the IceLink with the cable, rather than the docking cradle, and try and come up with my own mounting solution. However, it was sent to me with the Cradle. I've contacted Dension about this, and hopefully they'll take care of the problem. I will update on the status of my install tomorrow.

-Lee


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

ShniGW said:


> Just an update on my install....
> 
> I got my second IceLink in the mail today. Interestingly enough, it was sent with a completely different trunk adapter than the previous two adapters Dension had sent. This one has RCA cables attached to it....go figure. Also, I was hoping to try out the IceLink with the cable, rather than the docking cradle, and try and come up with my own mounting solution. However, it was sent to me with the Cradle. I've contacted Dension about this, and hopefully they'll take care of the problem. I will update on the status of my install tomorrow.
> 
> -Lee


Lee,

You've got mail.


----------



## ShniGW (Jan 22, 2004)

As an upate, I have installed the IceLink successfully. It took all of about 30 seconds. It sounds fantastic. I think I have made the correct choice with Dension over the BMW solution. I will continue to post with any mounting solutions I come up with.

Also, Dension is sending the cable to me ASAP.


----------

